# PENN Fe Exam results



## civilgirlfriend (Dec 12, 2012)

when are we thinking these are coming? i know last year it was jan 6th??


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 13, 2012)

Good luck Civil...I know it's tuff waiting!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Dec 13, 2012)

haha thank you! ... it looks like pa always comes after the holiday lameee


----------



## John QPE (Dec 13, 2012)

In April it was a few days after the opened registration for the October exam


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Dec 13, 2012)

mmmm april fe exam registration begins the 17th so were still looking at at least a week then.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 13, 2012)

Hopefully when it does cum, it's a great result and you don't have to worry about registering again until you're ready for your PE...


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Dec 17, 2012)

i just do not understand what could take so long. they have had the results for a while!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 17, 2012)

I know it's hard to wait, I have friends in PA waiting for PE results too...I don't know why its soo long of a wait, but hey, it builds character right?! Best of Luck!!


----------



## Weavs33 (Dec 17, 2012)

good luck PA, hoping you find out soon, and hoping us waiting for the PE find out soon after that.


----------



## hjg7715 (Dec 17, 2012)

Curious to know how the delayed release of exam results in PA impacts students who have to pass the FE exam as part of their degree program?


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Dec 17, 2012)

i know that the results have to go through the board and that last year this meeting didn't occur until directly before xmas.. appreciate all the well wishes!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 17, 2012)

Civil, have you graduated from school already? I know I took mine during my senior year right at graduation...


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Dec 17, 2012)

haha actually i didn't take the fe my boyfriend did -- I'm applying to law school. He didn't pass the first time and worked his ass off this time so we're both anxious to find out how he did


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL...that's funny! So does he have an account on here as well? that's pretty awesome and you're def a devoted (and anxious) girlfriend to be hanging out with a bunch of engineers awaiting his results!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Dec 17, 2012)

haha no he doesn't -- he lets me take on the forums. and thanks! (ps I was so proud of my name -- "civil" girlfriend) -- he thinks I'm a huge weirdo but loves it


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 17, 2012)

It's a good name...could have a few meanings, which makes it even better! Being a weirdo is part of being an engineer...or engineer's girlfriend!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Dec 20, 2012)

still nothing??


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 20, 2012)

wow, that sucks...hopefully he gets something before Christmas!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Dec 20, 2012)

i called the liscensing board and they said they are expecting them "soon"...


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 20, 2012)

wow, is your BF concerned as much as you are? It's amazing the amount of effort you're going thru for him, I am impressed and maybe a little jealous!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 3, 2013)

results will be back tomorrow spoke to the board


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 3, 2013)

I believe they are releasing FE and PE results both tomorrow...best of luck!


----------



## John QPE (Jan 3, 2013)

Why not wait until Monday?

Make it an even month that they sat on them.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 4, 2013)

So nothing yet?? The board said result were mailed today but aren't they usually emailed??


----------



## droner (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm waiting myself. Still nothing.

It looks like the state of PA is not only incompetent but also a bunch of liars. Or they could have just taken Mikedee's advice.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm not sure about FE results but I assume they are like PE results, they e-mail a notice they are ready to be viewed on-line at NCEES


----------



## Cns5127 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I called the board today and the woman that answered said the results were being mailed out today for sure. I asked if they would also be emailed today and she was unsure. I'm not sure how much his helps everyone but that's all I know.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 4, 2013)

Absolutely idiotic. Why would they nail hard copies and not just

Post online.


----------



## iwire (Jan 5, 2013)

I felt all your pain...Before mine came out around early December, I was refreshing the damn website daily.....it's a tortured


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

So today or next month?


----------



## js3308 (Jan 7, 2013)

This is absurd... Are we under the assumption now that the results are being physically mailed to us rather than being posted online?


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

I think they were mailed to ncees who will now post them online at their leisure. But that's my guess.


----------



## js3308 (Jan 7, 2013)

Ah alright, that makes more sense. Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll post them prior to the next registration deadline in late Feb...


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

No too optimistic. Think summer.


----------



## Hott (Jan 7, 2013)

I just called the Board and lady told me "they are anticipating to finish processing results today and MAIL letters to all participants either today or tomorrow”. After I asked her if they are planning on sending emails out she said she wasn’t sure..

On NCEES web-site posted that they have released results to PA Board on December 17th!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

They have never not posted results online. My bf got them online w and email last June.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

Wait you called the PA board?


----------



## Hott (Jan 7, 2013)

civilgirlfriend said:


> Wait you called the PA board?


Yes, I did. Just here about an hour ago..


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

I spoke to them Friday and they said everything had already been mailed. Unbelievable.


----------



## Hott (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep..


----------



## js3308 (Jan 7, 2013)

So basically they just say whatever to get you off the phone..


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

I have never heard of pa doing it ONLY doing hard copies so I'm thinking emails

On wed


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 7, 2013)

what a joke, I'm sorry for you guys, really!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

I give up


----------



## Hott (Jan 7, 2013)

Just so I understand – why is it take time to process results from NCEES – does PA board decide who passed and who not? Or is it as simple as distribution? (in that case the time frame for releasing results is completely unacceptable)


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

Pa board does the curve for their state (I think) and then forwards results back to ncees


----------



## Hott (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh ok.. now it makes sense.. Thanks!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

But the time frame is sill abdutrly absurd/rude/incompetent


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 7, 2013)

I may be completely wrong, but I believe the curve is a national one, ie cut score, not by each state, but I have no proof of this...


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm wrong


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 7, 2013)

lol...it's not a right of wrong thing, unless you know a board member, it's an assumption thing...smoke n mirrors!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

Do u think there's a chance they come out today or tomorrow?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

I think there is an excellent chance of it!!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

Haha re you just appeasing me at this pt?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

Maybe just teasin ya...


----------



## droner (Jan 8, 2013)

Btw, there was nothing in the mail at my house again today.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

so ive hit stalker level... spoke to PCS today and the woman who is in charge of PA.. she said they are working aggresively to have them done by today but at the latest she can promise them by the end of the week.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

and she said ONLY via email.. who ever was telling us via "snail mail" had no idea what she was talking about.


----------



## js3308 (Jan 8, 2013)

civilgirlfriend said:


> and she said ONLY via email.. who ever was telling us via "snail mail" had no idea what she was talking about.





civilgirlfriend said:


> so ive hit stalker level... spoke to PCS today and the woman who is in charge of PA.. she said they are working aggresively to have them done by today but at the latest she can promise them by the end of the week.


Thanks! I can deal with that, I guess... Waited long enough already.


----------



## Hott (Jan 8, 2013)

yeah.. not buying that! every time somebody calls there is a different time frame.. last time I checked somebody posted on the first page that they "for sure" mailed results last Friday..


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

Totally understand why you feel like that.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

At the very least this woman was much more helpful and *seemed* much more competent.. She explained why pa took so long and was happy to answer my questions


----------



## Hott (Jan 8, 2013)

civilgirlfriend said:


> At the very least this woman was much more helpful and *seemed* much more competent.. She explained why pa took so long and was happy to answer my questions


So why did PA take so long?? that's the mistary everybody would like to know!


----------



## js3308 (Jan 8, 2013)

civilgirlfriend said:


> At the very least this woman was much more helpful and *seemed* much more competent.. She explained why pa took so long and was happy to answer my questions


That's a good thing at least. So does PCS actually handle posting the results online and e-mailing us? When she told you either today or the end of the week at the latest, did that mean when they would get them back to NCEES for them to post, or will PCS just be able to do it?


----------



## hjg7715 (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't know how true this is, but I've read and heard from various people that the posting of the results are not done simultaneously between the NCEES and PCS websites and email notification notifying you results have been posted. So there's a chance that they may have been posted to the PCS website or will post there before they appear on NCEES's website.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

Pcs will post them to ncees


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

PA isn't the only state to use PCS, so I'm not sure what the hold up is...engineer stalkers can be kinda scary!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

They said pa has the most engineers and new test takers of any state in us. 4 times other states. Makes sense.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

Hmmm, kinda doubt that, maybe more than any of the other PCS states...


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm routing they're

Coming out today at this point


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

*doubting


----------



## Hott (Jan 8, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> Hmmm, kinda doubt that, maybe more than any of the other PCS states...


I think that's what she meant - 4 times any other state, not all together combined - that would be a record haha


----------



## Hott (Jan 8, 2013)

I bet no earlier than Friday am..


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

as far as I know PCS does 7 states and Puerto Rico


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

Hott I agree with both of you, but Penn just doesn't have the population base to be the biggest


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

Conneticut, Delaware, New Jersey,Mass, Penn,VA and WI


----------



## Hott (Jan 8, 2013)

Well according to the statement above there is apparently “engineering boom” in PA..


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

LOL...or some fast and loose talk!


----------



## Hott (Jan 8, 2013)

Judowolf PE said:


> LOL...or some fast and loose talk!


More likely..


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

I "bet" the lady meant of the 7 states PCS serves, Penn had the most apps to process...I have trouble seeing 4 times any of those states, but more believable than say 4 times california or texas


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

So speaking of bets, anyone wanna make bets when they will be released...might make the wait less painful


----------



## hjg7715 (Jan 8, 2013)

civilgirlfriend said:


> Pcs will post them to ncees


Yes, and they're also posted on the PCS website under your profile that was created to pay for exam if you paid for exam through their website.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

Tomorrow


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

ms girlfriend, you just got your Senior Member status with that 35th post, congrats! I'll guess Thursday, after coffee break, but before lunch


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

I am officially creepy. I swear I have friends.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

Pcs phone: 1 (877) 364-3926. If anyone else tries just ask to speak to the woman in charge of pa


----------



## js3308 (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh about PA having a lot of test takers... I live in Youngstown OH and my entire senior class at YSU took it in PA (Monroeville) because you aren't allowed to take it in Ohio unless you are within 6 months of graduating (October is 7)... So I wouldn't doubt there are a lot in PA. I have a friend from Akron who also took it there, and I'm sure it is a common occurrence for Northeastern Ohio senior college students to take it in the fall...

But yeah, I wouldn't expect anything before Monday...


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

Results tonight. I know it. Around 8.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

ohh, now you're hedging your bets?


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

I hve an inside scoop call that number and press four and ask


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

from what I've seen, they typically upload at night, so you're scoop my be inciteful


----------



## Cns5127 (Jan 8, 2013)

civilgirlfriend said:


> Results tonight. I know it. Around 8.


I mean I hope, but what makes you so confident?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

Soo what's your plan after you get the results...seems like you may be getting hooked coming to the site


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

looks like there are PE results being posted on the NCEES site as we speak


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

according to the PA PE results board that is


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

THANK GOD!!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

or the devil, for those who sold their soul to pass the test!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

so this means that the fe is coming soon too then right?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

usually the FE results come before the PE results, so this is virgin territory


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

this isnt even fun any more. i'm ready to lose it.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

it's amazing, these aren't even your results


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

yea but a ton depends on them... he has had a ton of trouble finding a job without being certified and we both need him to get his career started. we dont even live in PA


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

OH transfers?


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

nj


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 8, 2013)

i'm heading out ..dinner plans but goodluck to everyone!! crossing my fingers FE results come ASAP and everyone on here crushed it


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 8, 2013)

hopefully you can enjoy dinner...good luck!


----------



## js3308 (Jan 8, 2013)

Still nothing....


----------



## Cns5127 (Jan 8, 2013)

js3308 said:


> Still nothing....


Yep same


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, it's sad that PE results are out and they still haven't delivered the FE results...typically the FE is a week ahead of the PE...


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

This is just simply ridiculous.. it’s been 11 weeks since we took a test and almost a month since NCEES released results to PA Board

The cannot be possible justification for such a delay


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't imagine what could be holding them up


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

It has to be todya


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

I couldn't imagine that it wouldn't be, but I would have thought you'd have results before the end of the year too!


----------



## js3308 (Jan 9, 2013)

If they said end of the week, I won't count on them before Fri night...


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Well my guess: noon


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Pcs opens at 10 am our time so hopefully


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

why would they get in a hurry now...maybe 2pm after lunch has settled


----------



## droner (Jan 9, 2013)

I show up as an EIT on the PA license site! Looks like they are in. Nothing in NCEES or PCS accounts though.

Check your name: http://www.licensepa.state.pa.us/Search.aspx


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

His name didnt show :/


----------



## droner (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh sorry... Maybe they aren't finished loading? My last name starts with a B, so if they did it alphabetical...


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

His is h


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

But congratulations!!!


----------



## droner (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for everyone. I would have to assume NCEES and PCS should be updated any time now.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone else get results??


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

civilgirlfriend said:


> His is h


Mine H too... it didn't show up! I'm super nervous....


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

... Even uploading te results takes 78 times longer than it should!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

Just from the PE licenses I've seen from the same graduation date, the numbers seem to show that they are issued by alphabetical order...wish you guys(and gals) the best of luck!


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

droner said:


> I show up as an EIT on the PA license site! Looks like they are in. Nothing in NCEES or PCS accounts though.
> 
> Check your name: http://www.licensepa....us/Search.aspx


Congratulations!!!


----------



## droner (Jan 9, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if they were manually typing them in. Our results will probably also be inked with a quill pen and delivered by carrier pigeon.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Droner I laughed out loud


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Anyone else??


----------



## robmcmichael (Jan 9, 2013)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I checked the "Verify a License" for my friend and I and my last name is McMichael and his is Shannon and we both showed up as active.... Are you sure you are typing in Last name in the first box? I made that mistake when I first entered my name a few weeks ago.


----------



## robmcmichael (Jan 9, 2013)

Also, I just got off the phone with the board and she said she got an email that the results are being released today and they are sending out letters. She wasn't sure if they would send an email or not but my friend who took it last october got an email telling him where to check on a website. Here is to hoping! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

No email, no update on NCEES.. I don't get how they post it if not alphabetically.. maybe by location?


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

I mean the Center where you took exam..


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

And today is his bday.


----------



## js3308 (Jan 9, 2013)

I checked for myself and ~5 other people I know that took it there and there isn't anything... took at Monroeville. I guess its possible we all failed but unlikely.


----------



## droner (Jan 9, 2013)

I took it in Philadelphia if that info helps.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Bf tool iit in Philadelphia


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

Altoona


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a bad feeling :/


----------



## js3308 (Jan 9, 2013)

robmcmichael said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news but I checked the "Verify a License" for my friend and I and my last name is McMichael and his is Shannon and we both showed up as active.... Are you sure you are typing in Last name in the first box? I made that mistake when I first entered my name a few weeks ago.


Where did you take it?


----------



## robmcmichael (Jan 9, 2013)

js3308 said:


> Where did you take it?


I took it in Philadelphia as well.


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

So its electrical and mechanical so far..


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

He's civil!


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

so am I


----------



## droner (Jan 9, 2013)

Good point. Maybe by discipline? Civil is your b/f also civil?


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Yes... Still have hope!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

could be alphabetical by discipline...makes sense


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

Brb... gotta grab some lunch!


----------



## js3308 (Jan 9, 2013)

Did anyone take Other Disciplines in the afternoon? Other than me


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Anything on ncees yet?


----------



## droner (Jan 9, 2013)

Negative on NCEES.


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

So what they did half today? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm hoping to found out by the end of the day.. whatever it is!


----------



## js3308 (Jan 9, 2013)

Half? That's pretty optimistic...


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Fuck


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

that doesn't sound good...well in this application at least


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm just highly frustratedu


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

I imagine so, I assume if he passes and gets a job then there may be some wedding bells riding on this or something


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Ha maybe in a few years

One step at a time just want these results!!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

can't believe you all still don't have results...


----------



## js3308 (Jan 9, 2013)

I think everyone should just call them back to back to back to back and ask the same thing... Lol


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

So we haven't been Doing that??


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm beginning to wonder if ms girlfriend doesn't have em on speeddial already!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

I called again he said "today"... Helpful.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

lol...go get em!


----------



## Brian (Jan 9, 2013)

A quick search on the LicensePA web site shows that there are EITs with an issue date of TODAY 1/9/2013


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

So if ur name isn't there u failed?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

Brian, I believe the concensus is that the electrical and mech results have been uploaded, but the civil results have not...


----------



## Brian (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks - I'm just keeping an eye out for my coworkers name (he took civil). I paid my EIT waiting dues a way back.

Brian


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

lol...part of the fun of earning your professional engineering stripes!


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm surprised only 1 person from this website has been notified


----------



## BigBri (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been checking this forum the last few weeks for some info, so I figured I should help add to it.

I took the Civil portion in Philly and my EIT "license" is up on the PA License search as of about 10:30am this morning. I have yet to get an email notifying me and My NCEES still shows my results as unavailable. Yesterday the PE folks got notifications at around 4:45pm ET

Hopefully all of PA License search is not fully up to date and I just got lucky mine is on there. Good luck to everyone....congrats to all who passed and my condolences for those who did not.


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

BigBri said:


> I've been checking this forum the last few weeks for some info, so I figured I should help add to it.
> 
> I took the Civil portion in Philly and my EIT "license" is up on the PA License search as of about 10:30am this morning. I have yet to get an email notifying me and My NCEES still shows my results as unavailable. Yesterday the PE folks got notifications at around 4:45pm ET
> 
> Hopefully all of PA License search is not fully up to date and I just got lucky mine is on there. Good luck to everyone....congrats to all who passed and my condolences for those who did not.


What is the first letter of your last name?


----------



## BigBri (Jan 9, 2013)

First letter of my last name is P

I'm not trying to give false hope here, but given how inept the PA license board has shown themselves to be, I wouldn't count yourself out until you receive an email stating so. I'm a little nervous that I'm on there in error!


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

At this point, I would agree with BigBri, I wouldn't count anything out until you get a notice showing that you failed and even then I'd check NCEES for your diagnostic...I'm wondering if there is any rhyme or reason behind any of this


----------



## civilgirlfriend (Jan 9, 2013)

Eh idk throwing in the towel best to everyone


----------



## droner (Jan 9, 2013)

My PCS account is updated confirming I passed. Nothing on NCEES yet.


----------



## droner (Jan 9, 2013)

NCEES is now updated as well.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks for the update droner and congrats!


----------



## Hott (Jan 9, 2013)

Failed.. I can't believe it with the amount of time and afford i put in (working full time)


----------



## js3308 (Jan 9, 2013)

I failed... I was hoping I could pass without preparing much, but will definitely be ready for April... and I don't graduate til May anyway. Although I'm sure we won't get those results til July if it's anything like this one...

And of course, congrats to those that passed!


----------



## Phlyers (Jan 9, 2013)

At a crossroads....

Just got my results. I've now failed this exam (civil) 4 times in a row. Seriously considering not taking it again. There's only so many blows to my self esteem I can take.

April 2011 - Score 115 _(Did not study much. This was my final semester in college and I didn't really have time)_

Oct 2011 - Score 116 _(Used review videos that I saw other users recommend here __http://engineeringre...ws/FEreview.htm__ )_

April 2012 - Score 133_ (Didn't start to study until about 2 months before the test. Bought the exam cafe package from ppi.com which is online access to over 1,200 problems and solutions for every morning session category + around 200 civil PM session practice problems)_

October 2012 - Score 110_ (Encouraged by the fact that my score jumped, I bought the exam cafe again. Started doing practice problems by category in June for about 2 hours a day on average. Also purchased the Civil Discipline - Specific Review for the FE/EIT Exam by Lindeburg... did both practice tests and the 60 practice problems)_ Turns out I did worse than the time I took it without studying. How is that even possible?

If anyone has any advice on how to pass this test. I'll take any whatever can get. I have a full-time job as an engineer/construction manager. I dread studying for this test. It is just about the last thing I want to do when I get home from work.


----------



## John QPE (Jan 9, 2013)

120 - Fail (Civil)

60 in the AM

60 in the PM

My background, 10+ years experience in stormwater, ENS, and site development, degree in non-engineering, 2/3 of a CE degree I've been doing at night over the past 7 years.

I used this exam as a practice. I honestly have 0 time to study with 3 kids at home....so I'm not going home for the next few months....going to study in the evenings at my office. Already enrolled in School of PE...I'll get it in April.

Congrats to everyone who passed.


----------



## hjg7715 (Jan 9, 2013)

Phlyers said:


> At a crossroads....
> 
> Just got my results. I've now failed this exam (civil) 4 times in a row. Seriously considering not taking it again. There's only so many blows to my self esteem I can take.
> 
> ...


Well first thing's first, stay positive and confident about your ability to pass the test. Then analyze your diagnostic report, determine what your defeciencies are and develop a plan/strategy to improve those deficiencies. I think there are a couple of important strategies for both the FE and PE. First is having a good comprehension of the subject matter. If you have a good comprehension of the subject matter, familiarize yourself with the FE Supplied Handbook and know how to use your calculator efficiently, you can probably pass the exam with minimum studying even if you don't remember how to solve most of the problems by hard. If you don't have a great comprehension of the content areas, you're probably going to have to spend more time studying/reviewing the various subjects and developing good strategies to work the problems (i.e. learning how to use the manual to plug in the right equation or using your calculator as a shortcut for some of the problems) but I think it's still very possible to pass. I knew going into the exam that my defecient areas were Chemistry and Electricity/Magnetism because it's been 10+ since I've taken a course in either of those areas. So I spent some time watching review lectures for those two subject areas but spent most of my time doing practice problems on the Exam Cafe using the FE Supplied Manual and the calculator I actually used to take the test.

How did the analysis provided by Exam Cafe compare to your results? I found Exam Cafe was very helpful in preparation and found many of the problems (moreso morning session) to be very similar to problems on actual FE Exam.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 10, 2013)

man, what a difference a day makes...


----------



## Hott (Jan 10, 2013)

Does anybody know how did Civil's BF do?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm pretty sure he didn't pass...but hey who knows!


----------



## bhook20 (Apr 20, 2013)

Phlyers said:


> At a crossroads....
> 
> Just got my results. I've now failed this exam (civil) 4 times in a row. Seriously considering not taking it again. There's only so many blows to my self esteem I can take.
> 
> ...


Not sure if you're still in need of advice but in my experience for the FE and PE, I felt the Kaplan brand of material was much better than Lindeburg. In both cases I felt the Lindeburg material was unrealistic of what's on the exam. While both over-prepare you, Kaplan's stuff was actually realistic in a sense of the type of detail needed to solve those problems. For example, Lindeburg will give you questions asking for 4 more steps. There's just not that kind of time. But it's just my 2 cents


----------



## John QPE (May 30, 2013)

PA last again?


----------



## John QPE (Jun 13, 2013)

PASSED!!!!!!


----------



## Hott (Jun 13, 2013)

Congrats!!! Did you get email?? I see nothing yet on PCS or NCEES


----------



## John QPE (Jun 13, 2013)

The names are coming in on the verification site.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 13, 2013)

My license number just went from "active" to "pending"

WTF could these jokers be up too?


----------



## Hott (Jun 13, 2013)

It's crazy.... I actually called them this morning and was told MAYBE by the end of Friday that's why I was soooooo surprised to read your post only an hour later...


----------



## John QPE (Jun 13, 2013)

I just got the same response...I told them we just printed my license, which said "ACTIVE" Issued 6/13/2013 had a number ...... an hour later it was changed to "PENDING" ... the only reason I even know this is because I still had the window open, hit f5, and boom ..... my name is no longer searchable, and the 8 names/numbers on either side of my license number have all since disappeared.


----------



## Hott (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm sorry you have to go thru this bs... I can't even believe there is a reasonable explanation for such a thing.... I just wish this nightmare is going to over soon!


----------



## John QPE (Jun 13, 2013)

This is an utterly miserable experience. It is worse than waiting, because I saw my name, printed out my info .... and now it is gone!


----------



## John QPE (Jun 14, 2013)

The names are coming out on the verification site now. Looks like they issued me a new number .... issue date 6/14/2013 ... I like this number better


----------



## Hott (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm glad you got it back :laugh:


----------



## John QPE (Jun 14, 2013)

Me too.....did you find your name on there yet?

Now I have to decide between WR/Transpo for April.

I'm thinking Transportation, the Environmental part of water resources scares me.


----------



## Hott (Jun 14, 2013)

Wait.. how are you going to do this? I thought PA requires 4 years of post-EIT to apply for PE?


----------



## John QPE (Jun 14, 2013)

Are your initials I.O.H ?????!!!



Hott said:


> Wait.. how are you going to do this? I thought PA requires 4 years of post-EIT to apply for PE?



Maryland ... 12 years experience .... reciprocity to PA in 4 years.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 14, 2013)

Nevermind....LinkedIn profile matches your pic here.

CONGRATS !!!!!


----------



## Hott (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh.. I get it now! Can you take PE in a different state and then just wait 4 year? or do you have to be a resident or something?


----------



## Hott (Jun 14, 2013)

John Q said:


> *Are your initials I.O.H ?????!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha yes... everybody likes my email also..


----------



## John QPE (Jun 14, 2013)

Hott said:


> Oh.. I get it now! Can you take PE in a different state and then just wait 4 year? or do you have to be a resident or something?




You got it....now time to celebrate.


----------



## Hott (Jun 14, 2013)

John Q said:


> Nevermind....LinkedIn profile matches your pic here.
> 
> CONGRATS !!!!!


OMG!!! I didn't even realize what you're talking about!!!! Thanks! same to you! arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048: arty-smiley-048:


----------



## John QPE (Jun 14, 2013)

What a great way to start the weekend! I added you on LinkedIn too


----------



## Maverick6714 (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## Hott (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't know about you but I'm getting little tipsy tonight, or maybe even a LOT!


----------



## John QPE (Jun 14, 2013)

Hott said:


> I don't know about you but I'm getting little tipsy tonight, or maybe even a LOT!




I started last night, but was a little nervous when they changed my status from active to pending. I think it is safe to rage tonight.


----------



## jperry1221 (Jun 14, 2013)

hjg7715 said:


> 'Phlyers said:
> 
> 
> > At a crossroads....
> ...





hjg7715 said:


> I know the feeling. I didn't pass until my 4th attempt this time. I took Civil twice in school both times in 2010 before I graduated and last October and failed. I scored a 126 in my last semester and then a 121 last October. I was nervous about taking it again but decided to anyways. I lucked up and passed. I studied for about 1-3 hours daily during the week for roughly 5 months. I used Lindberg's book for the first three tries, but I thought it went too far into all the details so I changed up for this last time. I used 'Best Test Preparation and Review Course for the Fe/EIT : Fundamentals of Engineering : Am Exam / Edition 1" byN. U. Ahmed, I thought this book covered most of the morning material pretty well for the most part. I only used a couple of practice exams for the PM session I got from a friend. Don't be discouraged, if you do pass next time, it's a great feeling to know you accomplished it. Hope this helps.


----------



## John QPE (Jun 15, 2013)

Got that letter. Finally put this to bed.


----------



## js3308 (Jun 15, 2013)

I passed as well, the second time around... Good shit.


----------



## Hott (Jun 15, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Phantom PE (Jun 16, 2013)

Congrats to all that passed! Way to go!!!


----------

